# Honey Standards



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This was the topic of a talk at the Empire State Honey Producers Association Fall Mtng last week.

What is honey? What is the "standard" for honey? Who will set the standard? How do we, the producers, keep someone else from setting the standard so that it contains something other than honey?

There are plenty of products out there which have honey on their label that don't contain honey. Is this right? I don't think so.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

sqkcrk writes:
There are plenty of products out there which have honey on their label that don't contain honey. Is this right? I don't think so.

tecumseh:
I have been inform that in texas this is illegal. however, from time to time I do notice products on shore shelves that say honey this or that and contain absolutely no honey. recently I did an informal survey of honey mustand salad dressing and oddly enough the cheaper (store) brand contained honey and the higher priced (very fancy bottles and price) contained none.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Try here sqk; http://www.mtnhoney.com/about.htm

I believe there's a contact email address. Virginia and Carl are both extremely active in the beekeeping community/industry. And I believe that standards are one of Virginia's personal projects. They are active on both the state and federal levels usually.

If you ask nicely, she may give you some information or point you in the right direction.  

Nice folks!!


----------

